

Google’s Andy Rubin on Everything Android - yanw
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/27/googles-andy-rubin-on-everything-android/

======
s3graham
I'm all for open and have an N1, etc. but fuck this: "I just don’t want to
live in North Korea". A closed mobile platform is not "North Korea". See f.e.
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/11/02/091102fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/11/02/091102fa_fact_demick)
I cried when I read this article, which on balance I am not prone to doing.

